# Eric have you seen this before



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

http://www.overcomeibs.com/ what do you think?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Did you read where this guy would not return someones money on the main bb?I believe this is a scam.He just has an opinion, and its not based on anything, but what he made up."A stranied digestive system" LOL and understatement for sure!


----------

